# Club Stogie National Herf Schedule



## altbier

Been on the phone with the cigar guys and finally got it hammered down so we get to meet some of the owners.

clicky

What I need to know, and please post in this thread.

1. Who is coming to the boat herf Friday Night? Who needs a hotel room that night or who can be designated drivers?
2. Who would like to see King Tut on Saturday? $25
3. Who will be at the National Herf Saturday Night?
4. Who will be at the BBQ Sunday.
5. Who will be scuba diving on Monday?

Thursday January 5th-

9AM_ Breakfast (probably at wafflehouse)

10AM- Torano Cigars- Meet and talk with Carlos Torano

12PM- Lunch at El Pub in Little Havana

2PM- El Credito Factory la Gloria Cubana

3PM- Tour Little Havanah and small boutique cigar manufactures (Don Pepin too)

5PM- Tour Mikes Cigar's in Miami

6PM- Dinner somewhere

Friday January 6th

9AM- Breakfast

10AM- Perdomo cigars

12PM- Lunch at Titanic Brewery

2PM- Tour Padron's new building

4PM- Tour Cuban Crafters

5:30- Head to Key largo for boat herf

7PM- Boat herf

Saturday January 7th

12pm- Herf at Havanah House/United Tobacco

2PM- Possible tour of King Tut Exhibit

7PM_ National Herf at Tobacco World Pompano Beach

Each Person will bring a box of cigars for a cigar exchange, plus $25 to cover food.

Sunday January 8th

12PM- BBQ in Boca Raton-

6PM- Dinner

Monday january 9th-

Scuba Diving and Lessons With madurofan in Key Largo


----------



## altbier

I tride to post a sticky on this, but for some reason, I cannot buy stickies, just not an option.

OK- So what I have so far 
Boat Herf:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez

King Tut:
George and Trilby Hatchell

Saturday National Herf:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez

BBQ on Sunday:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez

Sponsors who donated to the raffle as of 12/22
United Tobacco


----------



## Blueface

George,
Great agenda.
My son and I will be there for most of it, including the diving.
Just need to talk to the BOSS to make sure *I* will still have a home to return to. Not worried about my son. Although he lives with us, each man for himself when dealing with my wife.
Will let you know in the next day or so.


----------



## altbier

I tride to post a sticky on this, but for some reason, I cannot buy stickies, just not an option.

OK- So what I have so far 
Boat Herf:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez
Blue Face

King Tut:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Blue Face
Trish Lopez

Saturday National Herf:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez
Bruceollellel
Bruces Bro
Blueface
The son of Blueface


BBQ on Sunday:
George and Trilby Hatchell
Trish Lopez
Bruceolee
Blueface and son

Sponsors who donated to the raffle as of 12/22
United Tobacco


----------



## Blueface

altbier said:


> I tride to post a sticky on this, but for some reason, I cannot buy stickies, just not an option.
> 
> OK- So what I have so far
> Boat Herf:
> George and Trilby Hatchell
> Trish Lopez
> Blue Face
> 
> King Tut:
> George and Trilby Hatchell
> Blue Face
> Trish Lopez
> 
> Saturday National Herf:
> George and Trilby Hatchell
> Trish Lopez
> Bruceollellel
> Bruces Bro
> Blueface
> The son of Blueface
> 
> BBQ on Sunday:
> George and Trilby Hatchell
> Trish Lopez
> Bruceolee
> Blueface and son
> 
> Sponsors who donated to the raffle as of 12/22
> United Tobacco


 :r 
Son of Blueface now officially a CS member that goes by the name "Carlito's Way".


----------



## bruceolee

Blueface said:


> :r
> Son of Blueface now officially a CS member that goes by the name "Carlito's Way".


 :r I'm thinking new user title


----------



## Neuromancer

Anyone bringing wives and/or girl friends other than George? Ron, you bringing the little lady?


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Anyone bringing wives and/or girl friends other than George? Ron, you bringing the little lady?


OK,
When you read this, add a long whine to it.

Do.....we.....have.....to?


----------



## Nely

:r @ Altbier
George you won't get from Miami to Key Largo in 1 1/2 hours on a friday during rush hour, 3 hours more likely!  
I will be at the TW herf.


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> :r @ Altbier
> George you won't get from Miami to Key Largo in 1 1/2 hours on a friday during rush hour, 3 hours more likely!
> I will be at the TW herf.


Good eye there Nelson.
I missed that.

You can probably go on Bird Rd from one side of the Palmetto Expwy, go under the overpass and get to the other side in about that 1.5 hours worth of time.


----------



## Carlito's Way

Hey blueface's son here.. Count me in for anything my father says he's goin to cuz I'll probably be drivin because I have been the DD for 2 out of 3 of the herfs we have attended.....soooo.... I'm there and ready for the smokes


----------



## altbier

Nely said:


> :r @ Altbier
> George you won't get from Miami to Key Largo in 1 1/2 hours on a friday during rush hour, 3 hours more likely!
> I will be at the TW herf.


OK, chime in, if we do a herf in Boca Friday night(maybe to the BBQ Friday) as opposed to the boat herf, would more people make it?

Opinions wanted.


----------



## Nely

I'm sure the boat herf will see more success over the weekend. 

BTW George, that was a long ash message you left me on my cell phone. Were you drunk?


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> I'm sure the boat herf will see more success over the weekend.
> 
> BTW George, that was a long ash message you left me on my cell phone. Were you drunk?


Ditto...I got one of those too on Sunday night... :r ...and the answer is yeah, he was out celebrating... :al


----------



## Neuromancer

altbier said:


> OK, chime in, if we do a herf in Boca Friday night(maybe to the BBQ Friday) as opposed to the boat herf, would more people make it?
> 
> Opinions wanted.


Not that I'm trying to hype Gatsby's or any place else, but it's my guess we'd have more people show up if we went somewhere in the tri-county area on Friday night...much as I love the Keys and would love a boat herf, getting there can be brutal pretty much anytime on the weekends in the afternoon...you have to really pick odd hours to go, to miss traffic...if Gatsby's in Boca doesn't respond to Ron, there are Gatsby's in Plantation and in Miami that are very friendly (as in we could probably get a side room of our own if we sorta had a head count) since those locations are where Phil and Omar do their Miami Herf thingies...

PS - I forgot about the traffic too...and if you think getting to Key Largo is bad you should see how long it takes to get to Key West on a Friday night with that single lane BS all the way down...


----------



## Neuromancer

altbier said:


> Been on the phone with the cigar guys and finally got it hammered down so we get to meet some of the owners....
> 
> Each Person will bring a box of cigars for a cigar exchange, plus $25 to cover food....


Do we want to set an upper and lower limit on the box of cigars? Like maybe $100-$150, or maybe $75 on the low end so it's not difficult for anyone? Or maybe set it up so that if you bring a box you're in, but you don't have to be, considering budget restraints on some of the younger of group?


----------



## altbier

Neuromancer said:


> Do we want to set an upper and lower limit on the box of cigars? Like maybe $100-$150, or maybe $75 on the low end so it's not difficult for anyone? Or maybe set it up so that if you bring a box you're in, but you don't have to be, considering budget restraints on some of the younger of group?


Just bring a box you are comfortable with, or bring a slection of cigars in a box. Its not a competition and we come from all walks of life.

Cheers!


----------



## illuminatus

Neuromancer said:


> Do we want to set an upper and lower limit on the box of cigars? Like maybe $100-$150, or maybe $75 on the low end so it's not difficult for anyone? Or maybe set it up so that if you bring a box you're in, but you don't have to be, considering budget restraints on some of the younger of group?


I was a little nervous about that cigar exchange, until I read it's on a day I won't be there.. whew!  It looks like I'm probably gonna be joining you guys on the 5th, just not sure what time, because I'm not sure I want to get up and leave by 6 to be in Miami by 9. We'll see... but I look forward to herfin with some of the most renowned gorillas in the jungle..


----------



## itstim

So...what is the latest schedule for this? I am heading down to South Florida tomorrow. I am not clear what we have decided to do, especially with the Boat Herf on Friday night.


----------



## Neuromancer

Besides figuring out Friday night, we need to get a head count going...once we have an idea of how many attending I can call the Plantation Gatsby's as it pretty central, and see if they'll give us a side room if you guys want...boat herf would be fine too but we'd have to allow a lot of time to get to Key Largo on a Friday night as the traffic is single lane and crawls down US1...

PS - Anyone bringing wives/GF's/SO's to either of the two nights?


----------



## altbier

my wife is coming both nights. plus her firend trish. Do we have enough people to go visit all the cigar manufacturers?


----------



## Neuromancer

Altbier said:


> I tried to post a sticky on this, but for some reason, I cannot buy stickies, just not an option.
> 
> OK- So what I have so far
> 
> Friday Boat Herf: (Or whatever it turns out to be)
> George and Trilby Hatchell (the infamous Altbier & wife)
> Trish Lopez
> Blue Face/Carlos
> Neuromancer/Marc & GF (GF depending)
> 
> King Tut:
> George and Trilby Hatchell (the infamous Altbier & wife)
> Trish Lopez
> Blue Face/Carlos
> 
> Saturday National Herf:
> George and Trilby Hatchell (the infamous Altbier & wife)
> Trish Lopez
> Bruceolee/Jason
> Black Talon/Justin/Bruceolee's Bro
> Blueface/Carlos
> Carlito's Way/Carlito/Son of Blueface
> Neuromancer/Marc & GF (GF depending)
> Wintermute/Jacob/Son of Neuro
> 
> BBQ on Sunday:
> George and Trilby Hatchell (the infamous Altbier & wife)
> Trish Lopez
> Bruceolee/Jason
> Blueface/Carlos
> Carlito's Way/Carlito/Son of Blueface
> Neuromancer/Marc & GF (GF depending)
> Wintermute/Jacob/Son of Neuro
> 
> Sponsors who donated to the raffle as of 12/22
> United Tobacco


Let's start adding to this guys...


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Let's start adding to this guys...


I would just say to leave us out of the King Tut part.
We should be OK for the rest.
I am in New Orleans that week on business but get back Wednesday night in time to sleep well and get to it the next day.


----------



## itstim

My brother Mike and I are interested in doing most of the activities. I just to figure out what the latest schedule is, so we can plan accordingly.


----------



## Nely

I can get someone to cater the food for saturday night at TW. It will be a lot cheaper than $25 per person. Some real good Cuban food too. I just need a head count to get an estimate of the cost. Let me know people.


----------



## altbier

Nely said:


> I can get someone to cater the food for saturday night at TW. It will be a lot cheaper than $25 per person. Some real good Cuban food too. I just need a head count to get an estimate of the cost. Let me know people.


can you call tw and arrange that? i expect 20 people.

as of right now i plan to attend. I need to come down and nail down some things for the beer and cigar festival this week anyway. But, last night I caught my wife cheating on me. This morning we had an emergency meeting with our marriage counselor and he basically told me it was over and to start preparing for a divorce. Not sure how much of a party mood I am going to be in, but I will be there.


----------



## Blueface

Darn George.
Really sorry to hear that.

I know it is easier said than done but you can't change what has happened so therefore why dwell on it at this point.
You probably have plenty of tough times ahead as you sort through all the issues with a divorce. 
Use the time down here to temporarily forget about home and try to have a good time. If you are around me, look out as I will try to keep you chuckling.


----------



## madurofan

Hey Guys,

No problem with cancelling the boat herf. Traffic would be a major pain. I'll be able to make a couple of events, just not sure how my schedule will line up. Shoot me a PM if anyone wants to dive monday. I might still have a couple of rooms for any of you late planners.


----------



## Neuromancer

Okay...so, given the circumstances it would probably be best to leave the GF's/SO's/Wives at home...so what should we do about Friday night? Want me to check out the Plantation Gatsby's? And there's a few Gorillas out there we haven't heard from; Ron1YY, Knuckles, ATLHarp, and anyone I left out...who all is coming that hasn't posted in this thread? We need to start getting a real head count, and it might be a good idea to see who's going to which factory tours...I should probably be able to make the lunches/afternoon tours, but mornings are unlikely...


----------



## Neuromancer

Ya know, if we don't come up with anything else for Friday night I'll bet Vic at LJ's would be willing to put up with us and there's some decent places to eat around there...


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, Here's the deal. I just spoke with George and he asked me to tie up some of the loose ends for him as he is going to limit his online time. George and Trilby will be at all of the festivities so Wives/GF/SO are welcome.

First thing he asked is that I tie up the catering for the Saturday night Herf. I made a fast call to Nely and he said that he could handle the details on that. So, We will need a good head count. We estimated about 15 or so people, but if we could get a better count that would be great. 

Second thing was a place for everyone to meet up at on Thursday and Friday morning before the cigar factory tours. Again a fast call to Blueface took care of this. So, for those that plan to make the tours there are a few options that Carlos came up with that sound real cool and only a few mins away from the factory. 

Blueface and Nely said they will either contact me or post the details here with a final plan. I will be there Saturday night. I couldn’t break away from work for Thurs. and Fri. but will be there in spirit.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

I will be making the Saturday Night herf and also Trish's BBQ on Sunday. Friday I have to work at the school, but I should be free that night.

ATL


----------



## altbier

for those of you making the trip check this out!
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USFL0149?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared

PERFECT temps the whole time!


----------



## ATLHARP

Vic said that a Herf at LJ's on Friday Night is a go if anyone is interested. If it is a go I will crack a botle of Warre's 1991 Vintage for the event. Is anyone interested?:al

*HERF HERF HERF!!!*

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY

altbier said:


> for those of you making the trip check this out!
> http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USFL0149?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared
> 
> *PERFECT temps the whole time*!


Hmmm.......Alittle on the chilly side :r !!! Lower 70's and upper 60's....BRRRRRR

Ron


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm.......Alittle on the chilly side :r !!! Lower 70's and upper 60's....BRRRRRR
> 
> Ron


the high is 63 on sat. If i'd known there was going to be a need for winter clothes I wouldn't have commited!!

I may be a little late Sat. My stupid team had to make the playoffs this year and our game is on Sat. at 4:30 so the game will be running into the herf. I will be there though.


----------



## itstim

bruceolee said:


> My stupid team had to make the playoffs this year and our game is on Sat. at 4:30 so the game will be running into the herf. I will be there though.


Won't the big screen at TW be on again showing the game? My team is playing this game too...somehow I think we are rooting for different teams.


----------



## icehog3

Ron1YY said:


> Hmmm.......Alittle on the chilly side :r !!! Lower 70's and upper 60's....BRRRRRR
> 
> Ron


You Bastages!! :r


----------



## bruceolee

itstim said:


> Won't the big screen at TW be on again showing the game? My team is playing this game too...somehow I think we are rooting for different teams.


Washington is my team. When you live or have roots in VA you either love them or hate them from overexposure. I had just the right amount of exposure to them so I love them.


----------



## itstim

bruceolee said:


> Washington is my team. When you live or have roots in VA you either love them or hate them from overexposure. I had just the right amount of exposure to them so I love them.


I stand corrected...Go Skins!


----------



## Blueface

Just got thrown a good curve ball yesterday and yet a better one today but that is the way it goes.

I have to scratch myself out for any event on Thursday and Friday morning. May be able to make it back in time for Friday afternoon. I have to go on a last minute notice meeting to Orlando on Thursday morning and stay over Thursday evening.

On Monday morning, I am off to Baton Rouge. So.....it looks like my participation will be Friday afternoon into evening, Saturday and Sunday.

Don't know if my kid will join in on Thursday or Friday morning. His call.


----------



## Carlito's Way

Yeah ima have to scratch thurs for sure and i guess i'll just wait for my pops to come home to go to the friday events... but def count me in for sat and sunday for sure


----------



## Nely

Ok I got the food lined up. How does some moros and ropa vieja, with fried platanitos and bread rolls sound? Translation for the red necks: black beans and rice combined, seasoned shredded beef and fried sweet plantains, cuban style. mmmm. 
I will need $10 from 12 of your guys to cover the expense. A lot better than the initial $25 suggested for food.


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> Ok I got the food lined up. How does some moros and ropa vieja, with fried platanitos and bread rolls sound? Translation for the red necks: black beans and rice combined, seasoned shredded beef and fried sweet plantains, cuban style. mmmm.
> I will need $10 from 12 of your guys to cover the expense. A lot better than the initial $25 suggested for food.


Ropa vieja? I am in.
But in all fairness, explain what that translates into English. This way, they can really start salivating.

When is this meal again?
Hopefully not Thursday night.


----------



## Nely

Saturday night for main event, and I did translate Carlos: look above for "seasoned shredded beef" It's OK, its part of aging


----------



## altbier

LOL, so am i the only one left to go thursday and friday? If so, no big deal, i need to work on the beer and cigar festival anyway.

please give me a roll call for thursday and friday! and where are we meeting up?


----------



## Neuromancer

altbier said:


> LOL, so am i the only one left to go thursday and friday? If so, no big deal, i need to work on the beer and cigar festival anyway.
> 
> please give me a roll call for thursday and friday! and where are we meeting up?


Actually, no, I'm planning on meeting up with whoever goes around lunch time and for the afternoon tours on both days...if I can't make lunch I should definitely be around to meet up by 2PM at whichever tour you're doing...I'm definitely up for Friday afternoon and night and Saturday afternoon and night and my son will be with me on Saturday and possibly Sunday...so we gonna descend on Vic on Friday night instead? You have my cell number George...dunno if I have your cell or home but why don't you PM me your cell phone? You too Carlos (my BB&B manager really wants your number too)...


----------



## ATLHARP

altbier said:


> LOL, so am i the only one left to go thursday and friday? If so, no big deal, i need to work on the beer and cigar festival anyway.
> 
> please give me a roll call for thursday and friday! and where are we meeting up?


I am up for Thursday, but Friday I have to work at the school. So pencil me in for Thursday, as far as meeting up. Well I will let Nelson figure that one. Yeah I also need a head count on who is gonna be at LJ's on friday Night, so far I think it's Me, Ron, Nelson, and I guess Neuromancer. If you plan on attending please post!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> Saturday night for main event, and I did translate Carlos: look above for "seasoned shredded beef" It's OK, its part of aging


Oh no you didn't.
Ropa Vieja does not mean "seasoned shredded beef".
Ropa Vieja means old clothing.


----------



## itstim

My brother Mike and I are planning on attending (at least) the following festivities:

all day Thursday
during the day on Friday
Saturday night

We will most likely not make Friday night, and Saturday day and Sunday are iffy right now.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> Ok I got the food lined up. How does some moros and ropa vieja, with fried platanitos and bread rolls sound? Translation for the red necks: black beans and rice combined, seasoned shredded beef and fried sweet plantains, cuban style. mmmm.
> I will need $10 from 12 of your guys to cover the expense. A lot better than the initial $25 suggested for food.


How many do you plan on serving for the $120? We have to include Kris and his wife if she's around...


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> How many do you plan on serving for the $120? We have to include Kris and his wife if she's around...


Mark, You obviously don't know Cubans, in spite of my "where do the Cubans go" posts. Perhaps you should do a remedial on that thread.

When a Cuban says $120, which equals $10 for 12 people, let me explain what that really means.
That means three freaking cows were slaughtered. There will be enough meat to feed 12 Andre the Giants, and even then, there will be enough food left over to feed the local neighborhood, for five days.

Also, in case you missed it, Nelson failed to really translate the meat.
He says some fancy sounding delicious tasting thing. To quote him "seasoned shredded beef". 
The real translation is "old clothes".
So, get ready to chew on some old clothes.
However, in spite of the name, it is some really tasty good chit.
It is basically flank steak, all shredded, seasoned in a tomato and cooking wine base with lots of flavor.


----------



## illuminatus

Blueface said:


> Mark, You obviously don't know Cubans, in spite of my "where do the Cubans go" posts. Perhaps you should do a remedial on that thread.
> 
> When a Cuban says $120, which equals $10 for 12 people, let me explain what that really means.
> That means three freaking cows were slaughtered. There will be enough meat to feed 12 Andre the Giants, and even then, there will be enough food left over to feed the local neighborhood, for five days.
> 
> Also, in case you missed it, Nelson failed to really translate the meat.
> He says some fancy sounding delicious tasting thing. To quote him "seasoned shredded beef".
> The real translation is "old clothes".
> So, get ready to chew on some old clothes.
> However, in spite of the name, it is some really tasty good chit.
> It is basically flank steak, all shredded, seasoned in a tomato and cooking wine base with lots of flavor.


You're making me REALLY want to make this herf.. but I'm not sure if I can...


----------



## Ron1YY

Neuromancer said:


> How many do you plan on serving for the $120? We have to include Kris and his wife if she's around...


It's set up for 20 people. Nely called in a favor and got us hooked up.

Ron


----------



## Nely

Actually Ron it was ordered for 25 people. That should be plenty of food.


----------



## itstim

So what is the schedule for tomorrow? Where are we meeting?


----------



## illuminatus

itstim said:


> So what is the schedule for tomorrow? Where are we meeting?


Seconded! I wanna get out there for at least tomorrow!


----------



## Ron1YY

itstim said:


> So what is the schedule for tomorrow? Where are we meeting?


Why doesn't everybody meet here at about 8:30:

Denny's
3600 Biscayne Blvd
Miami, FL 33137-3735 
(305) 573-8901

Here is a link to a map: http://miami.citysearch.com/map?mode=geo&id=2501761&map_lat=258109&map_lon=-801895&fid=2&

I won't be able to make it until Saturday. See you all soon.


----------



## Blueface

Nelson,
I suggested they meet on Friday morning at Latin America over in Miami Lakes. Short skip from Perdomo and a great different twist with the Cuban food and coffee.
What do you think?

I am pissed I can't make tomorrow or Friday morning.
Was really looking forward to it.
I should be back in town in time to meet up with you guys at Padron.


----------



## illuminatus

Not a bad place... mapquest puts me two hours from there.. which, with traffic makes me like 2:45 or so.. which means I gotta leave the house at 5:30... UGH... who all will be there tomorrow, what's the plan, etc, I may try to just meet up for lunch time, and finish the day out, then head back to naples late that night, since I don't have a hotel room. Let me know what's the plan, so I can get up n get goin tomorrow!


----------



## illuminatus

Blueface said:


> I am pissed I can't make tomorrow or Friday morning.
> Was really looking forward to it.
> I should be back in town in time to meet up with you guys at Padron.


You bastage! I was lookin forward to meeting the man who so rudely booted me in the a$$ and shoved me head first down the slope... I don't think I can do friday, cuz I don't have a hotel, so I'd be stuck sleeping in the back of my car.. might not be too bad, who knows? We'll see..


----------



## itstim

Ron1YY said:


> Why doesn't everybody meet here at about 8:30:
> 
> Denny's
> 3600 Biscayne Blvd
> Miami, FL 33137-3735
> (305) 573-8901
> 
> Here is a link to a map: http://miami.citysearch.com/map?mode=geo&id=2501761&map_lat=258109&map_lon=-801895&fid=2&
> 
> I won't be able to make it until Saturday. See you all soon.


How about 9:00 instead like George initially had scheduled?

Or is 9:00 cutting it too close to the Torano Cigars tour?

Who is going to be meeting for breakfast?


----------



## ATLHARP

itstim said:


> How about 9:00 instead like George initially had scheduled?
> 
> Or is 9:00 cutting it too close to the Torano Cigars tour?
> 
> Who is going to be meeting for breakfast?


hey all,

George says hey! He says it's a go for the Denny's at 9:00am. We'll hit the Denny's and then after that we will go to the Torano factory and etc...

Alrighty!

ATL


----------



## itstim

ATLHARP said:


> hey all,
> 
> George says hey! He says it's a go for the Denny's at 9:00am. We'll hit the Denny's and then after that we will go to the Torano factory and etc...
> 
> Alrighty!
> 
> ATL


We'll be there...sitting in the cigar smoking section. :r


----------



## Neuromancer

ATLHARP said:


> hey all,
> 
> George says hey! He says it's a go for the Denny's at 9:00am. We'll hit the Denny's and then after that we will go to the Torano factory and etc...
> 
> Alrighty!
> 
> ATL


How about PM'ing me your cell phone and George's so I can try and catch up with you guys in the afternoon if I get my business finished in time...got a bad stem on a tire on my car and it's leaking air so I gotta have Firestone or Pep Boys replace it and outlaw (Harley drivers are always outlaws) that I am, I'm still driving on '05 registration and I don't think I'd make it to Miami without getting stopped by at least one cop along the way...


----------



## ATLHARP

Neuromancer said:


> How about PM'ing me your cell phone and George's so I can try and catch up with you guys in the afternoon if I get my business finished in time...got a bad stem on a tire on my car and it's leaking air so I gotta have Firestone or Pep Boys replace it and outlaw (Harley drivers are always outlaws) that I am, I'm still driving on '05 registration and I don't think I'd make it to Miami without getting stopped by at least one cop along the way...


PM sent, Hope to see you there Marc!

ATL


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> Nelson,
> I suggested they meet on Friday morning at Latin America over in Miami Lakes. Short skip from Perdomo and a great different twist with the Cuban food and coffee.
> What do you think?
> 
> I am pissed I can't make tomorrow or Friday morning.
> Was really looking forward to it.
> I should be back in town in time to meet up with you guys at Padron.


I think it is a great idea Carlos, however the one in Miami lakes can be tricky to find, the one right off of 68th (NW122 street) is a no miss. The Latin America is the best for cuban sandwiches Too bad I have to work.


----------



## itstim

George (altbier), Trilby (altbier's wife), Andrew (ATLHARP), Mike (my brother), and I had a great day today visiting cigar factories, cigar shops, and eating good food, mostly in Little Havana in Miami. We went to Padron and El Credito/Gloria Cubana. We also visited El Titan De Bronze Cigar Mfg Co. and had a nice conversation with Carlos.

We started the day at Denny's and ended the day eating at El Carreta, a Cuban restaurant. What a nice way to start out this weekend's festivities! The only downside was we did not have more fella gorillas with us today.

Here is a picture of us at the Padron factory with Carlos Padron. We are holding our complimentary Padron 1964 cigars.


----------



## ATLHARP

Well, 

today was a nice day with the visits to the factories with the gang. George was talking about doing a get together tommorrow night ( Friday Night) at Gatsby's over in Boca Raton. I have to confirm it with him, but he seemed up to hanging out tommorrow night. I will post with more details once I confirm it with him. I think Gatsby's also has a nice Port selection........hmmmm.......!

ATL


----------



## bruceolee

I wish I could have been there with you guys today. It's just a little difficult getting time off during season right now. Looks like you guys got treated right.  Those of us who work for a living have only one more day to go. It's been a rough week so we'll be looking for some fun Sat. night. Are we starting at 7pm or is that just a rough estimate? Have fun tomorrow Mis Hermanos.


----------



## Neuromancer

ATLHARP said:


> Well,
> 
> today was a nice day with the visits to the factories with the gang. George was talking about doing a get together tommorrow night ( Friday Night) at Gatsby's over in Boca Raton. I have to confirm it with him, but he seemed up to hanging out tommorrow night. I will post with more details once I confirm it with him. I think Gatsby's also has a nice Port selection........hmmmm.......!
> 
> ATL


A bunch of us should be able to make this as it's right in our back yards...Ron? Carlos? Nelson, can we lure you up from Miami twice in two days? Tim? Mike? Are you guys staying in Miami or closer to Boca? If we can get some kind of head count we might be able to get Gatsby's to give us a side room for our very own...


----------



## itstim

Neuromancer said:


> A bunch of us should be able to make this as it's right in our back yards...Ron? Carlos? Nelson, can we lure you up from Miami twice in two days? Tim? Mike? Are you guys staying in Miami or closer to Boca? If we can get some kind of head count we might be able to get Gatsby's to give us a side room for our very own...


Mike and I are not going to be able to make it tomorrow night. Mrs. Mike has us scheduled for another event tomorrow evening (Art Miami) so we reluctantly have to pass. We will definitely be up there at TW on Saturday.


----------



## itstim

bruceolee said:


> I wish I could have been there with you guys today. It's just a little difficult getting time off during season right now. Looks like you guys got treated right.  Those of us who work for a living have only one more day to go. It's been a rough week so we'll be looking for some fun Sat. night. Are we starting at 7pm or is that just a rough estimate? Have fun tomorrow Mis Hermanos.


Where are you watching the big game on Saturday? Mike and I are talking about heading up toward Pompano Beach to watch the game...because if we watched the game down here and then headed up, we would not make it until around 8:30 or so.


----------



## bruceolee

itstim said:


> Where are you watching the big game on Saturday? Mike and I are talking about heading up toward Pompano Beach to watch the game...because if we watched the game down here and then headed up, we would not make it until around 8:30 or so.


I'm not sure how I'm going to pull it off yet. I'll be watching from home but at some point (depending on how things go) I'll be making a mad dash south and hopefully make it on time. At least that's how I hope things go.


----------



## Ron1YY

Neuromancer said:


> A bunch of us should be able to make this as it's right in our back yards...Ron? Carlos? Nelson, can we lure you up from Miami twice in two days? Tim? Mike? Are you guys staying in Miami or closer to Boca? If we can get some kind of head count we might be able to get Gatsby's to give us a side room for our very own...


What time is this going to happen? I have my wife talked into going with me to this if we can get a rough timeframe. Kind of like, feed the kids and ditch. I know what your thinking...My oldest is 17 and can watch the younger one.

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP

Just got off the phone with George,

George says that he won't be doing any tours tomorrow due to the amount of phone calls and hookups he needs to cover for his beer & cigar festival. He did say that Gatsby's in Boca is a go tomorrow night though. *So if any Gorillas are around let's herf at Gatsby's tomorrow night around 7pm!* :al

http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbysboca.html ps: Peruse the menu.....quite tasty.....I am already eyeing the Calzone!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP

bruceolee said:


> I'm not sure how I'm going to pull it off yet. I'll be watching from home but at some point (depending on how things go) I'll be making a mad dash south and hopefully make it on time. At least that's how I hope things go.


Hey bros,

It will be on the radio! listen to it on the way down (or up!).

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer

ATLHARP said:


> Just got off the phone with George,
> 
> George says that he won't be doing any tours tomorrow due to the amount of phone calls and hookups he needs to cover for his beer & cigar festival. He did say that Gatsby's in Boca is a go tomorrow night though. *So if any Gorillas are around let's herf at Gatsby's tomorrow night around 7pm!* :al
> 
> http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbysboca.html ps: Peruse the menu.....quite tasty.....I am already eyeing the Calzone!
> 
> ATL


I'll be there...if I bring GF with me I have to wait for her to get home from work so it may be closer to 7:15PM - 7:30PM until I get there...if I'm by myself 7PM should be fine...


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> itstim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you watching the big game on Saturday? Mike and I are talking about heading up toward Pompano Beach to watch the game...because if we watched the game down here and then headed up, we would not make it until around 8:30 or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I'm going to pull it off yet. I'll be watching from home but at some point (depending on how things go) I'll be making a mad dash south and hopefully make it on time. At least that's how I hope things go.
Click to expand...

Don't forget all the rather large TV's Kris at TW has...you can believe any game will be playing on those sets...


----------



## itstim

Neuromancer said:


> Don't forget all the rather large TV's Kris at TW has...you can believe any game will be playing on those sets...


Mike and I were thinking about this option for watching the game...I remember the last time I was there at TW, the room that we herfed in had a Members sign above the entrance to the room...Since this is before the herf, would we be able to get into this area to watch the game?


----------



## Nely

ATLHARP said:


> Hey bros,
> 
> It will be on the radio! listen to it on the way down (or up!).
> 
> ATL


Whats the dial?
I cant see the darn website for gatsbys, is the place any good?


----------



## Neuromancer

Just to try and sum it up, here's what I have for Friday (Gatsby's - Boca) and Saturday (TW) night...

Gatsby's
--------
Ron1YY
Ron's wife
ATLHarp
Altbier
Trilby
Neuro
Marie (Neuro GF - maybe)
--------
6-7 people

TW
-------
Bruceolee
Black Talon
Blueface
Carlito's Way
Ron1YY
ATLHarp
Nely
Altbier
Trilby
Neuro
Wintermute (son of Neuro - maybe)
ItsTim
Mike (Tim's brother)
------------------
12-13 people

If I missed anyone copy this and re-post it adding yourself to the list...

Haven't heard from Knuckles, Madurofan, Cobraskip, any others?

Are we still doing the box trade?


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> Whats the dial?
> I cant see the darn website for gatsbys, is the place any good?


Yes...good food, interesting menu and potables, and they let you smoke cigars indoors...if you're coming up from Miami and you need directions let me know...you can post for directions or give me a call...


----------



## bruceolee

ATLHARP said:


> Hey bros,
> 
> It will be on the radio! listen to it on the way down (or up!).
> 
> ATL


Radio? Hmmmm let's see I could listen to it in poor audio quality on the radio or I could watch it on my rather large digital TV with (if I do say so myself) a high quality DTS home theater set-up. I shall weigh the 2 carefully.

The radio is for Dolphins fans. :bx


----------



## ATLHARP

Nely said:


> Whats the dial?
> I cant see the darn website for gatsbys, is the place any good?


Hey,

Here is the website for Gatsby's in Boca:

http://www.gatsbysfl.com/gatsbysboca.html

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## Blueface

Neuromancer said:


> Just to try and sum it up, here's what I have for Friday (Gatsby's - Boca) and Saturday (TW) night...
> 
> Gatsby's
> --------
> Ron1YY
> Ron's wife
> ATLHarp
> Altbier
> Trilby
> Neuro
> Marie (Neuro GF - maybe)
> --------
> 6-7 people
> 
> TW
> -------
> Bruceolee
> Black Talon
> Blueface
> Carlito's Way
> Ron1YY
> ATLHarp
> Nely
> Altbier
> Trilby
> Neuro
> Wintermute (son of Neuro - maybe)
> ItsTim
> Mike (Tim's brother)
> ------------------
> 12-13 people
> 
> If I missed anyone copy this and re-post it adding yourself to the list...
> 
> Haven't heard from Knuckles, Madurofan, Cobraskip, any others?
> 
> Are we still doing the box trade?


I just got back in town from Orlando.
I will be at there tonight and I believe my son will also be there.


----------



## ATLHARP

Blueface said:


> I just got back in town from Orlando.
> I will be at there tonight and I believe my son will also be there.


Kick Ass! Time to chill and have some cigars, just like tomorrow night!

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer

Neuromancer said:


> Just to try and sum it up, here's what I have for Friday (Gatsby's - Boca) and Saturday (TW) night...
> 
> Gatsby's
> --------
> Ron1YY
> Ron's wife
> ATLHarp
> Altbier
> Trilby
> Neuro
> Marie (Neuro GF)
> Blueface
> Blueface's wife
> Carlito's Way
> Carlito freind/date (?)
> --------
> 10-11 people
> 
> TW
> -------
> Bruceolee
> Black Talon
> Blueface
> Carlito's Way
> Ron1YY
> ATLHarp
> Nely
> Altbier
> Trilby
> Neuro
> Wintermute (son of Neuro)
> ItsTim
> Mike (Tim's brother)
> ------------------
> 13 people
> 
> If I missed anyone copy this and re-post it adding yourself to the list...
> 
> Haven't heard from Knuckles, Madurofan, Cobraskip, any others?
> 
> Are we still doing the box trade?


Updated...anyone know if we're still doing the box trade? Nely, you gonna come up and join us at Gatsby's? I called Gatsby's since our numbers for tonight are growing, and they told me the back bar will be open tonight and we should have no trouble occupying/using that...it's called the Fitzgerald room, so I guess we could ask for it when we come in or just wander and find it but they told me they serve dinner in there and everything...


----------



## Blueface

itstim said:


> George (altbier), Trilby (altbier's wife), Andrew (ATLHARP), Mike (my brother), and I had a great day today visiting cigar factories, cigar shops, and eating good food, mostly in Little Havana in Miami. We went to Padron and El Credito/Gloria Cubana. We also visited El Titan De Bronze Cigar Mfg Co. and had a nice conversation with Carlos.
> 
> We started the day at Denny's and ended the day eating at El Carreta, a Cuban restaurant. What a nice way to start out this weekend's festivities! The only downside was we did not have more fella gorillas with us today.
> 
> Here is a picture of us at the Padron factory with Carlos Padron. We are holding our complimentary Padron 1964 cigars.


Boy do I wish I had made it.
I drove like a madman this morning back from Orlando hoping to make it down there in time for the 2:00 tour. I get home only to find out it was cancelled and you guys went yesterday. Having to pay the mortgage and therefore having to travel on business sucks.

BTW, that is not Carlos Padron.
There is no Carlos.
Jose is the dad and the two brothers are Orlando and Jorge.
That there is Jorge, the heir to the throne.


----------



## altbier

Trish and a friend are also coming tonight. Look forward to seeing everyone there! (and yes, I finally have internet access!)


----------



## Neuromancer

Updated...here's what I have for Friday (Gatsby's - Boca) and Saturday (TW) night...

Gatsby's
--------
Ron1YY
Ron's wife
ATLHarp
Altbier
Trilby
Neuro
Marie (Neuro GF)
Blueface
Blueface's wife
Carlito's Way
Carlito friend/date (? - so says his padre)
Trish
Friend of Trish
--------
12-13 people

TW
-------
Bruceolee
Black Talon
Blueface
Carlito's Way
Ron1YY
ATLHarp
Nely
Altbier
Trilby
Neuro
Wintermute (son of Neuro)
ItsTim
Mike (Tim's brother)
------------------
13 people

If I missed anyone copy this and re-post it adding yourself to the list...

Haven't heard from Knuckles, Madurofan, Cobraskip, any others?

Are we still doing the box trade?


----------



## Nely

Darn! I'm still trying to convince the wify, can't make any promises yet.


----------



## Blueface

Nely said:


> Darn! I'm still trying to convince the wify, can't make any promises yet.


Tell you what, let me call you with one of my famouse voice overs.
Will make believe it is a hot babe looking forward to seeing you tonight.
Watch her jump in teh car with you.


----------



## Ron1YY

Blueface said:


> Tell you what, let me call you with one of my famouse voice overs.
> Will make believe it is a hot babe looking forward to seeing you tonight.
> Watch her jump in teh car with you.


Speaking of this....I think we should use Vegas rules....What happens at the Herfs, Stays at the Herfs!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface

Ron1YY said:


> Speaking of this....I think we should use Vegas rules....What happens at the Herfs, Stays at the Herfs!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Yes.
Also, NO FREAKING DISCUSSIONS that could conceivably, in any way, lead spouses to learn exactly what this hobby costs.

NO DIALOGUE at all about ANY of what we have said or done at herfs.

In other words, sit there, shut up, smile, make believe you are having a great old time and don't bring your feet so there is no chance of sticking them in your mouth.

Ron, does that pretty much cover it all?


----------



## Nely

Blueface said:


> Tell you what, let me call you with one of my famouse voice overs.
> Will make believe it is a hot babe looking forward to seeing you tonight.
> Watch her jump in teh car with you.


:r she'll think a drag queen called me LOL!


----------



## Neuromancer

Woooooo...were do I start? Maybe I'll wait for a few of the other New Floridians to tell you all what went on...wooooooooooooo....


----------



## altbier

ugh, half a bottle of wine, two patrons, and two and a half long island ice teas. The night became a blurrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## altbier

Ok, who all wanted to go to king tut today? Is it just me and the two girls?


----------



## Blueface

altbier said:


> Ok, who all wanted to go to king tut today? Is it just me and the two girls?


King Tut?
You want to see a mummy today, take a look at me.
What a mess.
I feel like I have been dead for 200 years.


----------



## illuminatus

Well, I WANT to go.. but unfortunately, I shall be making the arduous 10 hour drive back to Atlanta, instead... argh... have fun all you who are fortunate enough to make it!


----------



## Ron1YY

What a night!!!!!!!! My wife and I had a great night with great friends!!!!! Nelson and his wife surprised us and showed up( He told me a few mins. earlier that he was staying home). Now, I'm wondering how we can top it tonight!!!!! Oh, and is anyone going to bring their Wife/GF/SO???

Ron

EDIT: I just asked my wife if she wanted to go tonight and she said no, but you go and have a great time with the guys!!!!!! Can it get any better than that!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Neuromancer

Blueface said:


> Yes.
> Also, NO FREAKING DISCUSSIONS that could conceivably, in any way, lead spouses to learn exactly what this hobby costs....
> 
> NO DIALOGUE at all about ANY of what we have said or done at herfs....


*Yeah, right...too late...*

PS - The rest of you have no idea what went on last night...the wives had so much fun being rowdy with us that they are forming a wives chapter of CS and planning to drag us all down to the Florida Keys for a weekend long herf - YES!


----------



## Ron1YY

Neuromancer said:


> *Yeah, right...too late...*
> 
> PS - The rest of you have no idea what went on last night...the wives had so much fun being rowdy with us that they are forming a wives chapter of CS and planning to drag us all down to the Florida Keys for a weekend long herf - YES!


H3LL YEAH!!!!! And I can't wait!!!!!!!

Fast Question, Are we going to do the box exchange to night or has that been blown off?

Ron


----------



## bruceolee

Hey guys Steve may be coming now. Kind of a last minute thing but his poker game fell through.


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> Hey guys Steve may be coming now. Kind of a last minute thing but his poker game fell through.


Only if he begs...


----------



## altbier

went to friggin king tut today and the thing was sold out! cant buy tickets for anything earlier than tomorrow. so I guess I will catch it in a few weeks when I come down again.

dont worry about the box thing, my bad idea.

cheers!


----------



## Neuromancer

*HERF, HERF, HERF!*...woo hoo what a party...for all you guys that couldn't be there, I am sure you were with us in spirit, and we missed you...and while the Virginians won't admit defeat, I think they have to realize now that the Republic of New Florida has won it's independence...


----------



## Ron1YY

Final score.......

Nely 1
Ron1YY -1

I got my @$$ handed to me last night. No excuses to it. I was out drunk (Pun intended) by Nely. Rum and Tequila do NOT mix well. Any way, I had a great time (as much as I remember) last night. If I made a fool of myself or offended any one, I'm sorry. I hope I was a funny drunk, but I really don't remember the end of the night. Andrew, You are truely a Bro for driving last night. Need coffee, post more later

Ron

P.S. Nelson, What do I have to bribe you with to NOT post that Pic????


----------



## altbier

you were a funny drunk. the only obnoxious part was trying to hook andrew and trish up al night.:r

what a great night, my lungs hurt after smoking so many nice cigars!

heading out to get the ribs in a minute for you guys coming to the bbq today.


----------



## altbier

ok, just got a ton of beer and bbq. the herf is on sail place in boca raton.

take yamato west and cross 441
take second left
take second left again
take second left again, this is sail place. you will see my van parked out fron

bbq is in the oven now.

cheers!


----------



## itstim

altbier said:


> ok, just got a ton of beer and bbq. the herf is on sail place in boca raton.
> 
> take yamato west and cross 441
> take second left
> take second left again
> take second left again, this is sail place. you will see my van parked out fron
> 
> bbq is in the oven now.
> 
> cheers!


Sounds great! We will be there!


----------



## altbier

woops, where it says second left, i meant right, make all rights.


----------



## itstim

Neuromancer said:


> *HERF, HERF, HERF!*...woo hoo what a party...for all you guys that couldn't be there, I am sure you were with us in spirit, and we missed you...and while the Virginians won't admit defeat, I think they have to realize now that the Republic of New Florida has won it's independence...


At the end of the night, it was almost more Virginians than Floridians, even though we were significantly outnumbered at the beginning of the night. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## bruceolee

Ron1YY said:


> I hope I was a funny drunk


Oh trust us you were funny. But, Andrew had your back the whole night. He definately deserves a good smoke for that.

Well, guys on our lovely way home we had a lovely flat tire. I know what you're thinking too "Flat tire? SUCK IT UP!!!" Well, it doesn't help when the bolt is on so tight that it strips clean off the tire and manages to wedge itself in the wrench. So we had a nice hour wait on the turnpike at 1AM and of course they told us 3 guys was way too many for the truck. So we had to wake people up last night and include them in our misery. So now we've paid for a new alternator and add it to this whole mess. In a few words: I hate cars!!! Other than that I had a blast last night guys. George it was great to finally meet you and Tim bro what can I say? *HAIL TO THE REDSKINS!!!* All in all not a bad night. Andrew, you're da man bro!


----------



## Nely

Ron you have to let me post that picture brother.


----------



## ATLHARP

Nely said:


> Ron you have to let me post that picture brother.


Post the picture I think Ron has earned it.

LOL!

ATL


----------



## Blueface

POST THE PICTURE
Will most likely become a classic.

Spoke to Ron earlier.
Glad to hear he is all right.


----------



## Neuromancer

itstim said:


> At the end of the night, it was almost more Virginians than Floridians, even though we were significantly outnumbered at the beginning of the night. I think that speaks for itself.


Uh, uh...Kris, Me, Trish and Mike LIVE in Florida...doesn't matter where Trish started or which she likes better...You, Trilby, and George headed back for Virginia by yourselves...so it was really 4-3 Florida, however if you want to disqualify Trish then it was 3-3 and the mass bombing wins the day for Florida...so there...:bx..as the eldest member and de facto self-appointed leader of the Florida resistance I hereby declare the Republic of New Florida indendent...and every year when George's birthday rolls around (1/7) we will celebrate our Indepence Day and he, on his birthday, can mourn the loss of his territories...

PS - POST THE PICTURE! Ditto about talking to Ron...glad he's okay...


----------



## bruceolee

Post the pic as an example of how we do it here in Fla. :bx

*Secret CS Fight Club. *


----------



## Neuromancer

bruceolee said:


> Post the pic as an example of how we do it here in Fla. :bx
> 
> *Secret CS Fight Club. *


Ummm...Jason...how Ron looks is not quite how we do it in the Republic...it's sorta how one of us might look after going a few rounds with Mike Tyson :bx...didn't you see it? :al ...he took it on the nose for the USMC or was it the Coast Guard? 

PS - Don't forget this...

WPB on 1/21


----------



## bruceolee

BTW my deepest thanks to Kris for allowing us to herf at his shop. As always they went beyond the call of duty for us.


----------



## Carlito's Way

POST THAT PIC

u guys have to show me how to post pics cuz i wanna post one after u post Ron's pic... and bby the way ron u gave Nelson the points but what happened to my points... after all it was supposed to be the young ones versus the elders.

we had too much fun and have to keep on doin do.

Kris once again was an awesome Host and I;m am sure I can speak for all that it was greatly appreciated and always a pleasure.


----------



## Nely

Sorry Ron, but it was popular demand
This is what happens when you go box against the almighty Patron:al


----------



## bruceolee

Nely said:


> Sorry Ron, but it was popular demand
> This is what happens when you go box against the almighty Patron:al


That hurts me just looking at it. All I can say is Patron is the devil. :bx


----------



## Ron1YY

Nely said:


> Sorry Ron, but it was popular demand
> This is what happens when you go box against the almighty Patron:al


Well Patron was bound to win one of those days....I guess Saturday was the day!!!!! I think the only thing that really got hurt was my pride, but I can live with that.

Ron


----------



## pnoon

Nely said:


> Sorry Ron, but it was popular demand
> This is what happens when you go box against the almighty Patron:al


Ron,
WTF happened to YOU ????????????????????
Did Señor Patron do that to you? 
He's a mean motherfokker.

All I gotta say is OUCH!!!!


----------



## Neuromancer

BTW, guys, where's the rest of the pictures from Friday and Saturday night...Nelson should have some from Friday night at least...and I think someone was taking some Saturday night? I think I remember Tim with some kinda camera that looked like a cannon...


----------



## Nely

Neuromancer said:


> BTW, guys, where's the rest of the pictures from Friday and Saturday night...Nelson should have some from Friday night at least...and I think someone was taking some Saturday night? I think I remember Tim with some kinda camera that looked like a cannon...


I was waiting for the Gallery to come back up and post it in my album, that way i wont have to work double(i'm lazy like that). But I guess I could post a few from the night at Gatsbys.


----------



## Neuromancer

Nely said:


> I was waiting for the Gallery to come back up and post it in my album, that way i wont have to work double(i'm lazy like that). But I guess I could post a few from the night at Gatsbys.


Could be a while before the gallery comes back...post away...


----------



## Carlito's Way

here's victory!!!!


----------



## altbier

:r nice victory pose. I should get my photos up tomorrow. came back to a hell storm and a lot of work (which is good)

cheers! and sorry of my lack of posting. promised to do less computer time and more family stuff. you know how it is. smoked two of the series x i got for my birthday today, i was smiling all day long. thanks guys!


----------



## Nely

Here is Ron, note the lack of strength did not allow Ron to completely lift his arms, it looks like a shrug, reminds me of the movie "Master of disguise" Carlito knows what I'm talking about:

TURTLE, TURTLE, TURTLE


----------



## Nely

Here are some pics of friday night @ Gatsbys:


The guys and the ladies(dangerous bunch I tell ya)


----------



## Nely

Mark and Marie, Ron and his wife(sorry forgot her name)


----------



## Nely

Carlos, Clara and Carlito, Nely and Yesi.


----------



## Nely

My buddies!


----------



## Nely

Just BSing


----------



## Nely

Man this is hard work! Somebody tip the photographer!
This is saturday night at TW.


----------



## Nely

Andrew is quite the martial artist, he practices his moves even while herfing


----------



## itstim

Neuromancer said:


> BTW, guys, where's the rest of the pictures from Friday and Saturday night...Nelson should have some from Friday night at least...and I think someone was taking some Saturday night? I think I remember Tim with some kinda camera that looked like a cannon...


I have some pictures and I think George has some pictures. George wanted me to load mine up to his FTP site. I will wait to hear from him so I can combine mine with his.


----------



## itstim

Nely said:


> Sorry Ron, but it was popular demand
> This is what happens when you go box against the almighty Patron:al


Nice pix Nelson...at least you were smiling Ron.


----------



## pnoon

Great pictures, Nelson. Thanks for sharing them. 
I especially enjoyed the pre-Patron pics of Ron  and the martial arts pose Andrew struck. 
Made me smile at the end of a truly $hitty day.


----------



## altbier

Ok, upload all of your photos here:
ftp://a092598.u40.infinology.com/ (just copy this into your IE browser, it acts like an ftp client)

username is cuherfs 
passwords is herfs

place photos in the folder clubstogie

post here and let me know when you upload them, ill make a photo web page


----------



## Neuromancer

Hideyourcubans said:


> Jeez man! What the hell happened after I left?!?!
> 
> I know I was a party-crasher and all but damn!
> 
> Anyway...Thanks for the warm welcome (even *with me being a Fed* and all) and the shots.
> 
> See you again,
> 
> Hideyourcubans


Ah ah...we had a spy in our midst...:r...now I gotta figure out which one of Kris's customers it was...don't think it was Jose who made the Cuban coffee...hmmm...there was a little guy and a big guy...which was the fed? But we should all be safe...we didn't have any contraband, none at all...

PS - Found a clue in his intro...said he grew up in NYC...methinks I know who this was...


----------



## knuckles

I gotta find out the details on Ron’s battle wounds… wish I was there to help out! Unfortunately test days at Daytona was the same weekend as the Nat. Herf, and I spent the weekend getting our cars ready for the 24 hours of Daytona. 

Looks like you guys (for the most part) had a great time as usual. Sorry I missed George & Tim's visit this time around, but something tells me there’ll be more opportunities in the future.


----------



## itstim

altbier said:


> Ok, upload all of your photos here:
> ftp://a092598.u40.infinology.com/ (just copy this into your IE browser, it acts like an ftp client)
> 
> username is cuherfs
> passwords is herfs
> 
> place photos in the folder clubstogie
> 
> post here and let me know when you upload them, ill make a photo web page


I posted my pictures up at the FTP server. Looking forward to seeing them all together!


----------

